# Programme im Menü integrieren, aber wie?



## croown (22. Februar 2004)

Moin moin,
so nach meinem genialen Erfolg der LICQ Installation (jedenfalls für mich ein Erfolg habe ich das kleine Problem, dass ich jedesmal wenn ich Licq starten will, erst ins Verzeichnis von Licq gehn muss, dann die Konsole öffne und "licq" eingebe. Kann man das denn nicht einfacher gestalten, also einfach ne Verknüpfung aufn Desktop wo ich drauf klicke und Licq geht an?


Mfg Croown


----------



## derGugi (22. Februar 2004)

Bist du sicher, dass du zuerst in dein licq Verzeichnis wechseln musst, um es zu starten? Kannst du nicht einfach, licq eingeben, und dann startet es? Wenn nicht, kannst du einen Link fürs licq in ein Verzeichnis erstellen, das in der $PATH Variable steht, also zum Beispiel /usr/bin. Um das zu machen, tippst du folgendes ein : ln -s /pfadZumLICQ/licq /usr/bin. Somit kannst du einfach licq eintippen und es wird gestartet. 
Du kannst auch einen Link auf den Desktop machen. Einfach ln -s /pfadZumLICQ/licq /home/DEINUSER/Desktop und schon ist auf dem Desktop eine Verknüpfung zu sehen. 
Das kannst du übrigens auch graphisch machen... Einfach Rechtsklick auf Datei und make Link.
Wenn du im Panel das ICQ hinzufügen möchtest, machst du (bei Redhat + Fedora) Rechtsklick, Add to panel, Luncher... und gibst dort bei Command licq ein.
Um bei Gnome ein neuer Eintrag im Menu hinzuzufügen: Bei der gewünschten Sparte Rechtsklick,  entire Menu, Add new Item .

So hoffe, das hilft ;-)


----------

